# Giant Columbian Ramshorn Snails



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I just ordered 15 Giant Columbian Ramshorn Snail and wanted to know if anyone here had experience with them? I own some huge true apple snails, baseball size, so I'm used to plant eaters. I'm sure they will eat peas, green beans and the like. One question I have is will they eat submerged leaf litter? I'd love an answer.

Any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Talk Fishy (May 9, 2016)

From what ive read these are not scavengers or tank cleaners as such, so i would suspect that you will need to supply a variety of other food items beyond your live plants which they will eat.


----------

